# HGVC Waikoloa / Kings Land prize for sitting through the presentation



## chewie (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello all of you HGVC owners.  I am curious as to what the prize is for sitting through a timeshare presentation at Kings Land or the Waikoloa facilities?  What kinds of discounts do you get on the tours and such for sitting through their presentation?

I do know the torture vs. reward of sitting through these things!  I guess my tolerance level is a bit higher than some, and it has also been said that somewhere in my family line that copper wire was invented because my ancestors fought over a penny.  I personally think that is ridiculous, but it has been said.   

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## fillde (Apr 22, 2012)

Usually Hilton gives Hhonors points to sit through their presentations. Not sure what the other alternative is.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 22, 2012)

Not having been, but usually its the discount on the cost to stay that's the "deal."
Sometimes they throw in HHonors points or resort credits.
When you refuse to buy for the _n_-th time, they'll try to sell you a trial package.

You say you can handle the torture, I have to wonder why anyone would waste a
significant portion of their vacation time doing this, although I do understand that
there are twisted folk who enjoy playing with these peep.


----------



## chewie (Apr 22, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You say you can handle the torture, I have to wonder why anyone would waste a
> significant portion of their vacation time doing this, although I do understand that
> there are twisted folk who enjoy playing with these sales-creeps.



Nicely formed conjecture!  Hey let's face it, I would expect Hilton to have some of the best sales folks in these positions of selling timeshares to the public.  I would not expect to see a slimy, creepy used car salesman at the Hilton, as I would expect them to have a classy, and eloquent approach.  This is how I demand to be sold to, and this is an approach that can possibly teach me a skillset that I might not currently possess.  I would, however, expect a slimy, and creepy salesman from a system like Wyndham. The key here is to never let the sales people get a mental 'upper-hand' over you.  In my mind, the person that they are selling to is a fictional character that is financially bankrupt.  

In a nutshell, I see a learning opportunity.  I see an opportunity to possibly learn a new sales approach that I could possibly take, modify and use in a different industry.  And the best part of it is that I demand to be handsomely rewarded for victim compensation.  

I have been to the Big Island before and there are some high priced tours that I really want to do.  I refuse, however, to pay the money at full price for these tours.  If I can get these tours for a significant discount that I feel 'worthy,' I will be attending.  

I guess that you can deduce that I like to believe that I am an open minded person that likes expensive things and am shamefully cheap!


----------



## poorguy (Apr 22, 2012)

When we were at MarBrisa last month they offered cash ($50 or $100) can't remember now, $150 for the restaurant (at GPP or Sheraton), free tickets to Legoland or the zoo.  So I suppose there is a chance they offer you something on the tours.

We did not do it.  They actually called before we arrived to try and set up an appointment.  They asked again when we got there.   They increased the offers a little when we gott there in person.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 22, 2012)

It amounts to about $100, either a round of golf, spa pkg, or they push the holo-holo discount card for island activities.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 22, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> You say you can handle the torture, I have to wonder why anyone would waste a significant portion of their vacation time doing this, although I do understand that there are twisted folk who enjoy playing with these sales-creeps.



I agree with Chewie. The reps are not necessarily twisted or sales-creeps. There is a lot at stake. They work on 100% commission and their take from an individual deal is an estimated 11% to 13%. 

I have been through six presentations over the years...most were "owner updates."  A few were really high pressure...all were annoying.  At one recent presentation at the HGVC office in BI, one rep stated, that for me to receive additional bonus points, she had to take it out of her 2 1/2% commission. This was an outright lie. She also acted as if I had committed a crime when she discovered I had also bought re-sale. "We know everything about you" was her comment.  Gee, so what!

Seasoned sales managers are very good at sizing you up and telling you what you want to hear. Once you feel they are a "friend" and on your side, that's when they got you.  A lot of what they say and do is unethical, but since these tactics are so widespread, HGVC corporate must at least condone, if not encourage, such practices.  

On the other hand, it can be a two-way street. I have also seen owners berate and belittle sales managers when it's not necessary. Why waste their time (and yours,) if you have no intention of purchasing anything?  If you go to a sales presentation and work with an honest rep, you might be able to get a deal that includes an upgrade and decent bonus points. It would be of course always be more expensive than re-sale.  There are a lot of people out there with a mix of developer and re-sale ownership.  I know this goes against TUG canon, but in some cases (not all,) it's not a bad position to be in. HGVC doesn't look at you as a total outcast and you enjoy the benefits of direct purchase. You will also have saved thousands through re-sale.  It all really depends on what your goals are.


----------



## pierceit (Apr 22, 2012)

Last year in April we stayed at Kingsland and attended an owners update.  We met with an extremely nice sales guy that gave us some updates on what added perks we should be seeing added to our current Elite level of ownership.  

Of course he tried to sell us additional time to take us to the Elite Plus level, but that's what he is paid to do.  I don't see enough added benefit to go to Elite Plus right now, but perhaps in the future Hilton will change that. 

They gave us several choices of gifts and we ended up taking the $100 in Hilton dollars that we used at a jewelry store at the Hilton Hotel to buy my wife some jewelry. 

We found the entire experience to be pleasant and very low pressure.


----------



## chewie (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies!  Can anyone provide more information on this Holo Holo discount card?  This sounds like what I am looking for, but I can't seem to find much info on the net about it.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Remy (Apr 22, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Not having been, but usually its the discount on the cost to stay that's the "deal."
> Sometimes they throw in HHonors points or resort credits (HHV).
> When you refuse to buy for the _n_-th time, they'll try to sell you a trial package.
> 
> ...



It really depends on the offer. I'm in Costa Rica right now enjoying the fruits of two hours of torture with the slime balls in NY. They gave 65,000 HH points to listen to them babble about owning in NY exclusively to trade into HH points. Absolutely the stupidest thing I've ever heard. MFs go up, the exchange rate is fixed, and the redemptions get progressively worse. In 10 years the math on that ownership for HH points is going to look uuuuugly.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 23, 2012)

chewie said:


> I have been to the Big Island before and there are some high priced tours that I really want to do.  I refuse, however, to pay the money at full price for these tours.



Back when the Bay Club was still just an affiliate and not more Hilton managed they gave you a 50% off activities card for doing the tour.  That was a awesome deal.  WE easily saved several hundred dollars each trip on Fair Wind Cruise, Booze Cruise, Hula Show, and Waimea horseback riding.  I really miss that card.  

However, after many years I have finally reached my limit on tours.  Although, last trip to the Manhattan Club they just kept calling and calling.  Finally we gave in.  When we wouldn't buy at the presentation the salesman asked why we attended. We told him we repeatedly declined but the sales office just kept calling us. He looked surprised.  He was actually a nice guy.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 23, 2012)

chewie said:


> Thanks for all of the replies!  Can anyone provide more information on this Holo Holo discount card?  This sounds like what I am looking for, but I can't seem to find much info on the net about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You won't find anything online because it's HGVC discount card, call the front desk perhaps they can mail you the brochure. You may be able to get the card when you sign up to attend, so you can use it right away. 


Kings Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
69-699 Waikoloa Beach Drive,*Waikoloa,*Hawaii,*USA*96738 
Tel:* 1-808-881-3000 * Fax:* 1-808-881-3010 *


----------

